# Breeding a bengal



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

Firstly, I took my 8 month old Bengal to her first show at the weekend and she won first place in her open class and best of breed so I am very happy proud mom  

She has come into season since then (she comes from an all female household and there were lots of full males at the show which may have spurred things on). She seems a little distressed and is being even more vocal than she normally is as a Bengal but this seems pretty normal from what I have heard - she is still eating, drinking, purring and playing which is nice to see.

I had always planned to wait until she was a year old to breed her but I was talking to some breeders at the show who were telling me that I should do it within her first two or three seasons otherwise there is a risk of her getting ovarian cysts which are potentially life threatening - is this the case? 9/10 months seems awfully young for her to be bred but obviously I want her to be as healthy and happy as possible.


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

I think its very young to be bred... and I also think you have a lot to learn before you actually being to breed her or any of your cats.

Please don't take offense at what I said. At least you've got a good Queen. If you read many of the posts in this forum, you'll notice a lot of them just have cats (mixes, purebred with no papers, supposed purebred, etc.) and what to make kittens to sell.

At least you have a show quality cat to start off with. However, breeding is serious. Unless you have done a LOT of research, you may end up with serious problems.

Its good to keep in contact with breeders who can offer advice, but this really isn't the kind of thing you should rush into.

You should also take into consideration WHY you want to breed her. Is it a "just this once or twice" kind of thing or do you want to become a serious breeder?


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

Thanks  I am not taking offence, I know I have a lot to learn. However, I did buy her with the intention of breeding her which is why I spent such a long time choosing the right kitten in the first place (and trying to learn as much as possible). At this point I am not sure whether or not I want to breed long term becuase I have no idea exactly how much work is involved and how attached I will become to the kittens (and therefore how hard it will be to let them go).

One of the problems is that after talking to some of the breeders at the show I am a bit disheartened. To me, she is a pet first and foremost but I would also like to breed her a couple of times. After that I will have her neutered and hopefully she will live a long and happy life with me following that. To many of the breeders it was purely and simply "business" and try as I might, I just can't bring myself to think that way. When one of them told me that they were looking for a new home for one of their 6 year old breeding queens as they were "retiring" her now I was mortified!

I wanted to wait until she was at least a year old to breed her because I agree with you that she seems too young to me right now however the stories about cysts etc worried me and the last thing I want is to put her in any danger.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

Different breeds mature at different times. I won't breed a female younger than 12 months, I prefer waiting 'til they're 18 months. First of all I want to see how the cat develops physically and mentally. Then I want to check them for patella luxation which can't be done before the age of 12 months.

And, I want to show the cat a few times before breeding. In Sweden a cat won't even enter open class before 10 month of age.

I don't think you have to worry bout cysts or tumours on such a young female, unless the blood lines are predisposed for such diseases.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

I would say that if you are "not sure how much work is involved" and if you have to ask questions about how young is too young, then you aren't ready to breed and haven't done all your research. I can tell that your intentions are good, and that is the best way to start. But for your cat's sake, and the sake of her kittens, please do more research and find a mentor before you undertake this huge responsibility. Your cat's life and the lives of her kittens depend on it. Your cat is a gorgeous girl and if you think of her as a pet first and foremost, that is very admirable. But please do the work involved to get prepared for this or you are endangering her health.


----------



## ChiliBean (Jun 17, 2005)

good luck with the breeding =)


----------

